

What keeps Light Table from being your primary editor? - coherentpony
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1BVWA744iCQOHWD2m-lGHHinf37RTY-EfQy3Jjvh1s6s/viewform

======
juan_juarez
A) It's still in alpha.

B) It's not Vim.

C) The questionnaire asks "which other editors do you use" and uses radio
buttons.

------
stray
There's no "there" there.

